# where is the fuse box in a VW lt35 early 90's?



## cooljules (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi
tried google and asked on VW groups, with no replies (find them too clingy as i got mine to go camping and not a vw nut lol)

looked bloomin everywhere in the cab, put my back out by dangling upside down!!!  need to sort out the fog light.

ta muchly


----------



## iwm (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't know why it comes to mind but under driver's seat rings a bell.

Probably a stupid suggestion.

Best Wishes

IanM


----------



## iwm (Aug 15, 2011)

Passenger Foot Well also possible

Cheers

IanM


----------



## Luckheart (Aug 15, 2011)

In a T3/T25 it is in the glove box


----------



## cooljules (Aug 15, 2011)

iwm said:


> Don't know why it comes to mind but under driver's seat rings a bell.
> 
> Probably a stupid suggestion.
> 
> ...


 nope, had the seat out.


Luckheart said:


> In a T3/T25 it is in the glove box


 
its not a T3.  i had one of those....


----------



## vwalan (Aug 15, 2011)

hi left hand side under dash behind a plastic cover , held on by two self tapping srews . you may find it easier to just put a seperate fog light on and put a new switch . run the wires through from start to finish. 
my lt artic as one either side but built in to the light units . is yours a van or chassis cab base, cheers alan


----------



## cooljules (Aug 15, 2011)

vwalan said:


> hi left hand side under dash behind a plastic cover , held on by two self tapping srews . you may find it easier to just put a seperate fog light on and put a new switch . run the wires through from start to finish.
> my lt artic as one either side but built in to the light units . is yours a van or chassis cab base, cheers alan


 
is it??? bloomin hell, looked everywhere, inc places behind fastened covers etc.  

it had a good fog light on, alreay wired up, apart from rusty connections in the light cluster itself, so i just bought another one to change it over, but i blew the fuse (#12 google tells me?)

not sure what you mean about van or cab, but mind has no walkthrough.  2 seats in front and fixed metal panel at rear of seats.  first job over winter is to make a little walkthrough.

i am struggling with the siezed load level senser thingy??? under the rear end, like a piston with a metal sprung lever on, its seized, 2 days ago i put some penetrating fluid on it.


----------



## cooljules (Aug 15, 2011)

vwalan said:


> hi left hand side under dash behind a plastic cover , held on by two self tapping srews . you may find it easier to just put a seperate fog light on and put a new switch . run the wires through from start to finish.
> my lt artic as one either side but built in to the light units . is yours a van or chassis cab base, cheers alan


 
well found the fuse box....where you said, under the left (in the open, no panel hiding mine)....i couldnt see for looking in last 2 days, it i did blow the fuse, a 10amp blade type, i had presumed it would have been the long plastic thin strip type, which i had no spares of, but luckily it was 1 of 2 blades..where i bought some spares some time ago just for the sake of a quid at poundland.

got it working again


----------



## vwalan (Aug 15, 2011)

hi great you got it working . you may find you will never free the brake sensor . we usually looked around for a seconhand one . mind not exactly sure they make alot of differance.i did put a few picks of mine up the other day .tried today but this old computer isnt uploading them now . i used a chasis and cab as a mini artic . still have it , but now use a mitsubishi canter . converted from a tipper truck. see you on the road somewhere . cheers alan.


----------



## cooljules (Aug 15, 2011)

vwalan said:


> hi great you got it working . you may find you will never free the brake sensor . we usually looked around for a seconhand one . mind not exactly sure they make alot of differance.i did put a few picks of mine up the other day .tried today but this old computer isnt uploading them now . i used a chasis and cab as a mini artic . still have it , but now use a mitsubishi canter . converted from a tipper truck. see you on the road somewhere . cheers alan.


 
ta. hoping i can free it as no idea where i would get another one from, unless new if still produced.

previous owner had lots of reciepts for the diesel engine, mines the non turbo unit.  someone said they hate being revved as they blow easy, others said bullet proof, but its a engine i know naff all about (used to BMW engines) i want to do a nice long eurotrip next summer and hope the engine can take it.  had BMW straight 6 diesels and petrols do 300,000 and still run.

i had a Petrol T3 1983, absolutely mint i got from berlin, never seen rust or a weld in its life...i used it here for 3 months on TUEV and german plates, then the day after its MOT and sent off to UK reg it was hit by a drink driver down the side...every panel dented, but chassis n steering was still ok.  so im not used to VW's at all, i didnt get much help on 80-90 or brickworks when i asked questions for info etc.


----------



## guyd (Aug 15, 2011)

if its the same as a sprinter merc of the same age - then there are two main ones - one under the drivers seat, accessed with drivers door open, the other more common one is under the steering column, between the wheel and the dash. 2p piece required to open it.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 15, 2011)

hi jules , mine is a  lt50 turbo. .. been stood a few yrs now. had a motor rebuild but they use quite abit of oil. mind the 35 isnt so bad they gear the 50 down to pull the weight . mine used to go all over pulling the 20ft trailer .mind was slow. reckon its far easier to put my 87 through an mot than a ten year old transit. also got a 87 t25 here belongs to my son.  never been touched with a welder in its life. he,s as had it 13yrs . 1900dg engine . i had a dj 2.1 for years . we also used to make an adaptor to put golg /passat /audi 80 engines in vw beetles and t2/25 . used to run a 1800cc pb engine with a star chip in a blue pickup. was well known at the shows in the 90,s . was really quick. using the t25 g,box and putting 5,700rpm through it gave a faster top end than the 2.1. i ran volksupply at the time . spares repairs custom and trikes etc . still see some of the kernow trikes around. always give a shout if your stuck . havent got alot of bits left now but still have a few contacts . 
cheers alan


----------



## cooljules (Aug 16, 2011)

vwalan said:


> hi jules , mine is a  lt50 turbo. .. been stood a few yrs now. had a motor rebuild but they use quite abit of oil. mind the 35 isnt so bad they gear the 50 down to pull the weight . mine used to go all over pulling the 20ft trailer .mind was slow. reckon its far easier to put my 87 through an mot than a ten year old transit. also got a 87 t25 here belongs to my son.  never been touched with a welder in its life. he,s as had it 13yrs . 1900dg engine . i had a dj 2.1 for years . we also used to make an adaptor to put golg /passat /audi 80 engines in vw beetles and t2/25 . used to run a 1800cc pb engine with a star chip in a blue pickup. was well known at the shows in the 90,s . was really quick. using the t25 g,box and putting 5,700rpm through it gave a faster top end than the 2.1. i ran volksupply at the time . spares repairs custom and trikes etc . still see some of the kernow trikes around. always give a shout if your stuck . havent got alot of bits left now but still have a few contacts .
> cheers alan


 
Hi Alan.
ah cool learnt a few new little things.  i have heard people putting flat 4 subaru engines in, and someone wants to try and put a stright 6 diesel bmw instead of a audu/vw straight 6, and that sounds like a good idea, but not so simple.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 16, 2011)

hi. you do have to find something with similar or not too far away revs . . the vw is quite a high revving lump. i couldnt find much with the high revs and big enough. never found another dif or a g.box that would fit easily . thats one of the reasons i went for the mitsy . 3.9ltr .140bhp. makes towing the trailer really easy. in fact i run nowhere near its max train weight . slightly worse on diesel but you cant win them all. 
i did know someone up north that was putting the lt motor into t25,s he said they would pull a house down. 
i supose there may be some of the newr lt engines kicking around now but i could never find one. even then they are still small cc. 
cheers alan.


----------



## cooljules (Aug 17, 2011)

cool. im wondering what this diesel engine is like on old cooking oil etc, i cant find anything online about it.  some cars i know can take it straight, others need a mix and some totally cant...


----------

